# 638 lb Marlin caught on a 30 Tiburon Reel



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Captain Steve does it again Catching a 638 lb Marlin with a 30 WT Tiburon Reel! March 21 2010.

The guys heading out a little after 7 am for a short 6 hr day we went in between the rocks at Islas marrietas and El morro fishing for Jack Crevalle and Roosterfish, when captain Steve Spotted a big fin popping out of the water he trolled to the direction where he had saw the fin going and boom around 9:30 am We had a big hook up which ending up being almost a 6 hour fight with a 638 lb Black Marlin! The Marlin bit a live bait bullet tuna on a Tiburon 30 Reel and Calstar 58 graphite Rod at El Morro If that is not a test for gear I don't know what is? After the hook up first on the reel was client Gennelly Wall She put up a good fight for about an hour then passed the rod along to Tomas Pisker. "the Marlin was jumping and diving I was tired out" Tomas put up great fight for 2 hours then it was up to the crew 2 hours later the Marlin took its final leap and was tangled in the line so we had to pull him in total time 5 1/2 hours on a Tiburon 30 wt reel aboard the Ana Maria 35 ft Cabo Yacht. 










PV Sportfishing Strongly Promotes and Encourages catch and release on all Billfish so we can keep our fishing paradise for years to come here is a video example for tag and release so you can still bring in the fish take a great photo and release! 

video link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEgklPWkhnQ


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:bowdown


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story....Beautiful fishie!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

keep the reports coming. See you guys in October.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Thought you guys promote catch and release of billfish. I mean whats up man do you or do you not? haha jk

Awesome catch. Sure that made a few believers in that reel:letsdrink


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *blanetankersley (3/22/2010)*Thought you guys promote catch and release of billfish. I mean whats up man do you or do you not? haha jk
> 
> Awesome catch. Sure that made a few believers in that reel:letsdrink


People would freak out here if boardwalk vendors sold marlin tacos or such, but it's part of the culture in puerto vallarta. In PV, marlin that can't be recessitateddoesn't go to waste.


----------

